# Parting blade holder



## Philco (May 20, 2013)

Bought some tooling a while back & there was a couple of Iscar parting blades with inserts in the deal. Just now got around to making a blade holder. I Goggled parting blade holder & copied a design that I found on images.
Started out squaring up a block & cutting the dove tail for the QCTP. Next I cut the lower slot for the blade to nest into. I then made the top clamp. Installed the top clamp & bolted it to the holder then I cut the the top slot.Turned out to be a fun & useful project.


----------



## BKtoys (May 20, 2013)

Hi   i really like that tool holder ,it looks like it has a very positive clamping system. i think i'll build me one close to it . do you happen to know where to find that cutoff blade)


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 20, 2013)

Wow that is nice!  Let is know how you like the insert cutoff system.

I have only used HSS.


Bernie


----------



## 8ntsane (May 20, 2013)

Phil
That's a real nice job you have done on the holder. That thing has a positive grip for sure.
Now your ready to do some serious parting jobs. :thumbsup:

Nice work


----------



## FarFar (May 20, 2013)

BKtoys said:


> Hi   i really like that tool holder ,it looks like it has a very positive clamping system. i think i'll build me one close to it . do you happen to know where to find that cutoff blade)



Hello BKToys

If You are ready to part off with cash there is a describtion of an awfull expensive system here

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist...-tungsten-carbide-partoff-tooling-long-10176/

If You are able to mill the blade holder profile Yourself, expense becomes more humane.
And the combination can be more rigid than anything comercial and rigidity is good for parting off.

Kind regards

Farfar


----------

